# snow blower for payloader??



## lawnkale (Dec 4, 2008)

looking for a snow blower for front of payloader? any ideas? Must have some balls to go thru hard packed snow. 

Please any advice would be helpful. Make, Models, where to get one

thanks


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Good luck with that. The only kind of blower I've ever seen on a wheel loader has been self-powered, usually by a pretty darn big diesel engine. You'll be hard pressed to just find one sitting around at a dealer, as I'd assumed their built to order. And if you order now, you probably won't get to use until next winter. Good luck.


----------



## pmorrissette (Sep 15, 2008)

http://www.citysnowblowers.com/

They are not far from my house. There are some on his lot that appear to be "in stock" and ready to go.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

youtube has lots of videos of them.

thay are slow and require a BIG loader as thay are real heavy.

mabye find a old airport blower truck for this kind of work.

didnt sell 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Sica...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item3cb1a2de3f

still for sale 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Sica...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item3cb1a2b9b6


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

There is a used on listed on kijiiji in my area, they were asking $16000 for it, I well try find the link if u are interested


----------



## lawnkale (Dec 4, 2008)

buckwheat_la;1229714 said:


> There is a used on listed on kijiiji in my area, they were asking $16000 for it, I well try find the link if u are interested


yes please do


----------



## lawnkale (Dec 4, 2008)

pmorrissette;1229699 said:


> http://www.citysnowblowers.com/
> 
> They are not far from my house. There are some on his lot that appear to be "in stock" and ready to go.


yes i called them...$120,000////


----------



## dltcplow (Feb 3, 2011)

*loader blowers*

There are a few manufactuers for large snowblowers you can get them with a JRB quick coupler too, which if you use the machine for other stuff this is a good idea, you will also need the controls mounted in the cab permanatly and then a plug goes out front. self contained units start at 250 HP, and cost 125,000 plus, you better have lots of work for this or find a bargain on an older one


----------



## pmorrissette (Sep 15, 2008)

I have taken a look on the local on-line classifieds and will be posting links to few interesing machines. Since we are in Quebec, the listings will be in French, but pics and $$$ are universal.


----------



## pmorrissette (Sep 15, 2008)

http://www.lespac.com/vehicules/mac...ur-sicard-b-j-d-LPaZZ23307060WWcpZZ49WWgrZZ12


----------



## pmorrissette (Sep 15, 2008)

http://www.lespac.com/vehicules/mac...uffleur-a-neige-LPaZZ22826776WWcpZZ49WWgrZZ12


----------



## pmorrissette (Sep 15, 2008)

http://www.lespac.com/vehicules/mac...ent/d-souffleur-LPaZZ22218550WWcpZZ49WWgrZZ12


----------



## pmorrissette (Sep 15, 2008)

http://www.lespac.com/vehicules/cam...e-sicard-senior-LPaZZ23239743WWcpZZ27WWgrZZ12


----------



## pmorrissette (Sep 15, 2008)

http://www.lespac.com/vehicules/mac...r-sicard-senior-LPaZZ22661311WWcpZZ49WWgrZZ12


----------



## pmorrissette (Sep 15, 2008)

http://www.lespac.com/vehicules/mac...e-avec-souffleur-LPaZZ8440406WWcpZZ49WWgrZZ12


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*snow thrower*



lawnkale;1229652 said:


> looking for a snow thrower for front of payloader? any ideas? Must have some balls to go thru hard packed snow.
> 
> Please any advice would be helpful. Make, Models, where to get one
> 
> thanks


There are a small handfull of self contained motorised snow throwers and sizes; 
Zaugg, Schmidt holding, My firend Bill Myslick has severak brands of them for sale.

And the money invested you will be better off buying a row crop ag tractor,
and an industrial rear mount snow blower for much less money.

What is the width of cut you are looking for?, most all of these units are designed 
to load dump trucks with an 8 foot cut as normal course of business.

The large industrial row crop tractor powered snow blowers can be fitted with extended
chutes to load trucks if needed.

Your asking a reaaly broad question with about 200 potential answers candidly,
as you are also entering territory that encompasses self contained airport snowblower attachments.

Your investigating or asking me to provide you with machinery that will cast hundreds or 
thousands of tons per hour and you have to decide if you need something that big when a
snow blower mounted on a very large horsepower ag tractor will do what you want for less money.

You cannot just shop for a snow thrower in this class size as it requires a lot of work to define 
what the customer really needs or can afford- you wil be paying for this machine the year round until it is
PAID FOR dont forget that part, and the smaller hydraulic attachment ones are underpowered.

For the money the self propelled tracked Zaugg Snow Beast or Bulldog should be something you should investigate 
further as they are designed for heavy snow and ice removal.

The single stage snow cutters built by Schmidt Holding can be mounted on ag tractors of high 
horsepower and work very well

You have to create decision tree and determine your ACTUAL needs before you proceed candidly speaking.


----------



## Freebird (Mar 1, 2010)

I want one of those airport rigs just for sidewalks


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

leon;1230016 said:


> And the money invested you will be better off buying a row crop ag tractor,


A hydro?


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

Worth looking at...

http://cgi.ebay.com/Pettibone-C-220...052?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cb490628c

Interestingly, this thing is close to me, my home town actually.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

that link he posted on youtube :laughing:

that thing looks like it boggs down on the super small crap sittin in the lot. :whistling:


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

Also...

http://cgi.ebay.com/Snowblower-Wild...634?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27b77739ba


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

sweetk30;1230197 said:


> that link he posted on youtube :laughing:
> 
> that thing looks like it boggs down on the super small crap sittin in the lot. :whistling:


Yeah, I saw that after posting the link...


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*snow thrower*

This happens with any and all 2 stage motorised snow casters that remove piles of stacked snow when moving too fast.

The Operator is moving to fast in forward gear which is why you see the short spurt of snow in the picture because he is flooding the impeller.

Dealing with powder snow is not an issue for these machines in any case.

They must need some quick cash to sell this unit for this amount or the motor has a
bad bearing.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

http://alberta.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehicles-heavy-equipment-parts-accessories-Snow-Blower-W0QQAdIdZ258351514

here you go for the link on the blower i mentioned


----------



## Enough snow (Feb 11, 2015)

*Front mount blower*

Hi I have a sicard front mount snow blower I may want to sell


----------



## zlssefi (Dec 29, 2011)

how much? i may be interested and how does it mount?


----------



## Enough snow (Feb 11, 2015)

zlssefi;1955202 said:


> how much? i may be interested and how does it mount?


It has cat/balderson quick tach for payloader, 8.3 cummins, only 142hrs on it, in cab controls. I'm asking 19,500.00


----------



## zlssefi (Dec 29, 2011)

*pictures*

do you have pictures of this unit?


----------



## Enough snow (Feb 11, 2015)

zlssefi;1956069 said:


> do you have pictures of this unit?


yes I do, you can call me at 402-363-9086 and I can text or email you the pics. Or Send email address.


----------



## DavCut (Jan 30, 2009)

My employer has two loader mount blowers for sale in Hazelton PA. Photos and details may be found in the used equipment thread:

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=158869

Dave


----------

